# Eheim Classic Canister?



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I am getting ready to order a new canister filter for my 55 gallon tank. The above canister is pretty inexpensicve as far as canisters filters go, is there a reason for this? Any personal experiences with this filter or suggestions? I am trying to stay under $150. Thanks.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

The Eheim classic series of filters has been around virtually unchanged since the 1970s. That means they lack any modern gizmos such as self priming and so on. In my humble opinion there simply is no better filter money can buy! They are super quiet, very efficient, and they last forever. I have had Eheim classic series filter run on tanks for 15 years and more without a hitch. I bought my first 2213 in 1977 when I was 10 years old. Today I am running a 2217 on a 75G and and 2260 on a 125G. Some people claim these filters are hard to prime, but I have never found that myself. Go for it - you won't regret it!

For a 55G, treat yourself to a 2217. You shouldn't have to clean it more than twice per year! I am using only regular old filter floss as medium. Quilt batting from Walmart will do the job just fine! Save the money for any fancy filter media! I tried lots over the years, and there is none better than filter floss - excellent for mechanical and biological filtration - and dirt cheap!

Oh, and get an Eheim diffusor for the filter outlet. The spray bar that comes with the filter is ok, but the diffusor is way better!










Frank


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Consider the Eheim Ecco's as well. Looks like the more modern version at about the same price. 
I've been looking into Eheim's for a small tank too, and was going with the Classics until I saw these. 
They look a lot more feature rich. Also easier to open and clean which to me is important.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I have 2 2213s, 4 2217s, and 3 2260s and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Nina K (Mar 29, 2006)

I also use eheim classics and I love them.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks. I am going to purchase one next friday and an aquaclear hob, figure btwn the 2 i'll have plenty of filtration for my 55 gallon. This will be my first canister filter, so hopefully I can figure it out!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Eheim classic series filters are wonderfully quiet, and require comparatively little maintenance - especially if you guy a good sized one for your tank. If you ad an HOB filter to the mix, you get back the racket those things make as well as the continuous need to look after the thing. I would always use the money to buy the next size up canister instead of an additional HOB, but that's just me.

Frank


----------



## Mutt58 (Sep 28, 2008)

For a 55gallon tank I find the 2217 perfect lots of water movement,a little overkill is always good!


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used a Professional Eheim before and can't fault it but the classics i have seen on the net but not up close.

How does the system work?
Why is it better or perhaps just different than a proffesional?

I got a Fluvall internal filter with my 180 litre and to be honest i am not a great lover of internals although they are simplicity in itself.And perhaps it's just fate but cycling my new tank seems to be taking alot longer than my external bought for my other tank


----------



## Mutt58 (Sep 28, 2008)

The classic is great because the intake is at the bottom of the cannister
so the water has to pass all the way through to get to the top,that way 
you know the water is passing through the media.I love the classics because
they are so simple and quiet.


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

OK thanks i think i might shop around for the cheapest retailer. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

I have just enquired about the 2217 from a retailer and he informed me that a seperate pump is required for the diffusor?

A hook bar is supplied on the cannister and was quite baffled at fitting a Diffusor on the end of the outlet?

Have i got it all wrong here?

Also if it does fit on the 2217 what size MM am i looking for

Thanks


----------



## Mutt58 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have never used the diffuser.Just the spray bar.
Wish I could help you with that one.I live away from 
any major center so the net is my only resourse.Mutt

Foot note:16mm tubing for output 22 mm for intake .


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

The diffusor doesn't need anything additional for set-up. It fits on the output hose and has an air hose coming off it like you would have on a powerhead. The water output sucks the air into the airline and creates air bubbles just like a powerhead.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Mr Dinks said:


> I have just enquired about the 2217 from a retailer and he informed me that a seperate pump is required for the diffusor


The guy is thinking about a power head. Obviously he has never seen an Eheim diffusor. Marinedepot carries diffusors in all sizes. If Mutt is right about the 16mm output tubing, and my conversion to inches is correct - 0.63" - this one should be what you are looking for.

HTH

Frank


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

If you need a cheap filter Eheim, I have an Eheim 2215 packed with media for $80 dollars shipped to your door.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Would the Eheim diffusor work with the Pro II line of filters as well?


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool, I didn't know about the diffuser! I suppose most attach an air pump to it?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> Would the Eheim diffusor work with the Pro II line of filters as well?


It will work with any canister filter. Just make sure you get one for your size of outlet hose. MarineDepot carries a good selection.



Markolodeon said:


> Cool, I didn't know about the diffuser! I suppose most attach an air pump to it?


No. The canister filter drives it. The little tube sucks in air, but it just hangs out of the tank. You don't need to attach an air pump. It sucks because of the venturi effect - the same effect that makes a Python work.

Frank


----------



## jerandmanda (Feb 28, 2005)

I heard that the Eheim is now made in mexico and that is why they are priced lower in the states. Is that true? :-?


----------



## shark75 (Jan 13, 2007)

Frank, i just bought a used 2260 and am interested in the oxygen diffuser. I followed your link to Marine Depot but i'm not sure which one would fit. The tubing on the output is 16/22 mm. Thanks for your help, Jim


----------

